

Apple Rumored to Move to New Video Codec - anm8tr
http://clubajax.org/apple-rumored-to-move-to-new-video-codec/

======
yardie
This is interesting if it is true. A few things:

*Youtube is owned by Google. If their new 4K codec is based off of Dirac then I'm not sure they would be compatible. Considering that they are throwing daggers at each other for the moment.

